# The universal nature of the pentatonic scale...



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

A very cool demonstration of the universal nature of the pentatonic scale from Bobby McFerrin:

[video=youtube;ne6tB2KiZuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ne6tB2KiZuk[/video]


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Coooool !!!


----------

